# Increasing band lifespan



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Yesterday I bought a used 48 Biller. The guy said there was plenty of life left in the bands. How can this be determined? Im sure if they broke it do some damage...



Is there any special way to increase the band lifespan? Is there some type of oil that would help preserve the strength and quality of the band? I was thinking olive oil. But i was cautioned because some oils actually deteriorate rubber more rapidly. Any thoughts?



Heres some pics of the bands. How much life you think they have in them?



Much appreciated!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stertch out your bands and look for small cuts/abrasions that is a good way to determine wear and replacement needs. When faced with extended periods of non-use (over the winter) believe it or not I have always had good success in prolonging band life by removingthe bands off my speargun and placing them in a freezer.

Mark W


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Those bands are done!! You risk a dive without a shootable gun if you chance it. Its expensive to buy gas for the boat ride out and no gun to shoot with. I spray silicon on my bands and keep them out of the sunlight....


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep them in a cool, dry, temperature controlled area. Inside your house is fine. Inside a garage is not.:banghead If you shoot enough, taking them off to put them in the fridge/freezer get's to be too much of a hassle. 

Sun/light and heat are what make a band deteriorate faster. 

I agree that those bands are done.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Get new bands before you go out - those arein pretty bad shape.

Store the gun in a cool dry place, keepthe bandsclean, and plan on replacing them at least once a year, maybe more often is you use the gun a lot. There's really not much you can put on them to preserve them for very long.The rubber has a finite life and will go bad just sitting on the reel. This is why we always buy our bands in small lots from the gun manufacturers- they go through it pretty quickly so the rubber is always fresh.

Jim


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Your best bet is to replace all bands at the same time. Generally, when one is going bad, the others willbe also. Bands are a consummable items.

P.S. The bands in the photos are shot. Get new ones.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Alright, I gotta throw it in...I agree w/ Reese, Jon, Jim, and Vlado...bands are DUN! Reese nailed it...a trip out, even just splittin' fuel, beer, ice, and food only to have your gun take a "ooh-ooh" would suck! BTW, post pics of first kill when you go out!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BADBOY69 (11/12/2008)*Alright, I gotta throw it in...I agree w/ Reese, Jon, Jim, and Vlado...bands are DUN! Reese nailed it...a trip out, even just splittin' fuel, beer, ice, and food only to have your gun take a "ooh-ooh" would suck!


That's why you need two or three guns. You always have to have a backup and a backup toyour backup. Extra bands are not enough. 

(Voice in my head): Got to have more guns.:banghead:banghead:letsdrink


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Two guns, extra bands, tips.

I will load a gun with at least one extra band. Shoot em until one breaks and have a new one on the gun to replace it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Ian...definately replace those. 

When you got to load the gun, and a band breaks....you will punch yourself right in the nuts. I say this from experience!:doh It makes for a good laugh for everybody else when you punch yourself in the nuts with both fist...but it kinda sucks to be on the recieving end!

Do not put olive oil on them...it is a natural oil with acids in it, and will turn the bands to goo. I have never used silocone spray, but what Reese (fishinfl) said sounds good. Silicone is fine for any rubber or plastic product to keep the natural oils from drying out as fast.

That being said though...as much as I know you are going to be out shooting that thing...plan on twice a year replacing em. You don't realize how worn out they are till you replace them and your gun is so much harder to load!!! More power baby!!

And go with 5/8th bands on that bad boy! Youll get plenty of punch even if you get them in the standard length. You know how how hard Fenders is to cock...those are 22", and they are supossed to be 26 or 28" I think!


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (11/13/2008)* You know how how hard Fenders is to cock...those are 22", and they are supossed to be 26 or 28" I think!


Fender's on Steroids!! oke


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for all the help. I cant wait to kill some fish!



Poked some mullet, sheepshead, and snapper in the bay yesterday. will be a tasty meal.


----------

